# SPIGARELLI ZERO TOLERANCE (ZT) REST.....pros and cons



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

I am considering trying the SPIGARELLI ZERO TOLERANCE (ZT) REST
and would appreciate any feedback from those of you who have or currently use one. Thanks.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I have recently purchased two...I have been shooting one on my long ATA Barney...I am really pleased with it. I just put the other one on a 46" ATA Barney when I noticed the wire is shaped differently on it. No matter seems to shoot as well or better than the Cavalier "freeflyte" rests that I liked so well. These seem to be sturdier and somewhat more precise in the execution of their manufacture, give me a few months and a few thousand arrows across them and I will be better able to evaluate them...but, so far so good. The downside is I think Spig may have discontinued them...


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I am considering making a change from my freeflyte elite.


fuelracerpat said:


> I have recently purchased two...I have been shooting one on my long ATA Barney...I am really pleased with it. I just put the other one on a 46" ATA Barney when I noticed the wire is shaped differently on it. No matter seems to shoot as well or better than the Cavalier "freeflyte" rests that I liked so well. These seem to be sturdier and somewhat more precise in the execution of their manufacture, give me a few months and a few thousand arrows across them and I will be better able to evaluate them...but, so far so good. The downside is I think Spig may have discontinued them...


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Have tried the Freeflyte Elite...didn't like it at all. It would not shoot well for me. Believe it or not, I think that rest is TOO heavy-duty. It seemes way too stiff to allow good arrow flight. I had been shooting the the plain Freeflyte and switched to the Elite. I could not make the bow shoot the same(Barebow-Stringwalking) nor could I make it shoot well, differently. Just didn't work for me.


----------

